# Box Perches?



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello All:

I'd like to buid some box perches to fit a spot I have in the loft... I was thinking 10" High x 10" Wide by 4" deep. These would be for resting only... no nesting. Would a perch this size be appropriate for racing homers? Seems like plenty of room... It would be 4 perches wide and five rows tall = 20 perches.

In addition, I would also have 20 T-perches. 25 birds in the section.

Thanks!

Don


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Here is what I built mine are 10" wide and 11 1/2" tall and 5 1/2" deep. I built this out of dog eared fence panels from lowes..$1.49 ea for 6 foot long boards.


----------



## newtobirds (Jul 30, 2010)

Jax, That is a great idea.


----------

